# Lake Erie Walleye Seminar at Gander



## Wanda Walleye (Feb 22, 2008)

Hello Fellow Anglers,

I ended up attending the Gander Mtn Walleye seminar hosted by Tournament Pro Tim Joseph. Most of the information was useful but all heard before. The main topics were:
1. Trolling with crankbaits during and just after walleye spawn.
2. Using inline planners
3. Appropriate speeds for trolling
4. Homade spinners and practices
5. Some reef jig talk
6. Tim ended with everyone understanding the value of owning the trolling manual

All topics were good to here and it was exciting to see other members of the OGF. I know most of the community attended the Hoover Seminar and was unable to go to Gander. Anyways, I am off to Chicago next Saturday to Listen to The Master Walleye institute discuss new tactics for 2008. I will post the main points when I arrive back in Columbus.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Welcome to OGF and thanks for the info. Let us know the new tactics that you learn in Chicago.

Brian


----------

